# GTO on autorader with SAP



## offroadfury6 (Jun 24, 2009)

am trying to get a nice goat. I found this on Autotrader and noticed it had the SAP.

Cars For Sale: Car Details - AutoTrader.com

i'd tell the wife to go get it buts its a dang auto


----------



## offroadfury6 (Jun 24, 2009)

Cars For Sale: Car Details - AutoTrader.com

guess its not as rare as i thought


----------



## GTOJer (Oct 20, 2006)

I like the differences. An 06 with 1/2 the miles for $500 less than the 05.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

offroadfury6 said:


> am trying to get a nice goat. I found this on Autotrader and noticed it had the SAP.
> 
> Cars For Sale: Car Details - AutoTrader.com
> 
> i'd tell the wife to go get it buts its a dang auto


I'd question the tire pressure monitoring system, the wheels are OEM. Center arm rest? I guess if you call the console lid an arm rest it has one.


----------



## cpr (Aug 3, 2006)

:agree BUT with the price of those SAP items its cheaper to make a deal on this car and put a 6 speed tranny in!! arty: the rocker panels alone cost over 800 on todays market,the front over a grand, etc etc, Its a great car but im sure you can save money because its a auto but still its a great car!


----------



## cpr (Aug 3, 2006)

:agree Factory sap rare!!and expensive to purchase. DITTO on the orange car and install a 6 speed if you have the need!!arty:arty:arty:arty:


----------



## offroadfury6 (Jun 24, 2009)

the front is over a grand? jesus...i'm sure i'll find the right goat for me soon enough, and if the SAP cost's that much, may need to find one already installed?


----------



## GTOJer (Oct 20, 2006)

The SAP is not factory but dealer installed.


----------



## cpr (Aug 3, 2006)

:agree you are correct. you could receive the package pre painted in red,black,silver,or primed. blue had to be painted at dealer.The sap from factory/dealer was close or over 3 thousand. included grills,spoiler, rocker panels, front bumper add on and total rear bumper replaced and different mufflers. And dealers did offer a wheel replacement in 18'' wheels in 4 different styles? made just for the gto! hope i got it correct just from memory when i purchsased my 06 GTO Good Luck on finding the GTO!!:cheers


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

When I ordered my car and SAP at the same time, the list for the complete package was 3300. I was shown the list price. I had mine installed for 2513.00
The mufflers are Magnaflow. When I was told this I called Magnaflow inquiring about it. I was told by a Magnaflow C.S. rep they did work for the new GTO but would not go into detail. The mufflers do not indicate Magnaflow as it is marketed under a private label for GM. I do recall seeing an advertisement that was out in 2005 that had Magnaflow stamped on the tips but mine do not indicate this as it is a private label. A while back I looked high and low for that pic but can't find it. If you go to the Magnaflow site and type in 2005 GTO the sound is identical to the SAP exhaust sound. 
I believe the OEM mufflers are a Walker performance muffler.

The SAP was a hate it or love it option. It didn't really get popular until Pontiac stopped offering it. Piece by piece finds now are extremely pricey. You could spend a fortune acquiring these parts only to have some imbecile bone you and then you are back to square 1. I will sell mine for 200K and throw the car in with it FREE.


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

GTO JUDGE said:


> When I ordered my car and SAP at the same time, the list for the complete package was 3300. I was shown the list price. I had mine installed for 2513.00
> The mufflers are Magnaflow. When I was told this I called Magnaflow inquiring about it. I was told by a Magnaflow C.S. rep they did work for the new GTO but would not go into detail. The mufflers do not indicate Magnaflow as it is marketed under a private label for GM. I do recall seeing an advertisement that was out in 2005 that had Magnaflow stamped on the tips but mine do not indicate this as it is a private label. A while back I looked high and low for that pic but can't find it. If you go to the Magnaflow site and type in 2005 GTO the sound is identical to the SAP exhaust sound.
> I believe the OEM mufflers are a Walker performance muffler.
> 
> The SAP was a hate it or love it option. It didn't really get popular until Pontiac stopped offering it. Piece by piece finds now are extremely pricey. You could spend a fortune acquiring these parts only to have some imbecile bone you and then you are back to square 1. I will sell mine for 200K and throw the car in with it FREE.


All the GM literature I ever saw about the SAP pkg listed the exhaust as Corsa.

mac


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Magnaflow. When I put that specific question to the guy at Magnafow he told me he was not at liberty to say but he told me they did provide Pontiac work for the GTO and he told me he would leave it at that. I asked why the mufflers do not say Magnaflow and he told me they were provided to GM under a private label. 

Someone on a different forum was positive the OEM mufflers are Walker.


----------



## cpr (Aug 3, 2006)

Sweet deal on that sap package, gto judge. In the twin cities.mn i couldn,t find a dealer under list and they wanted more to paint mine blue!! That was a deal breaker for a long time, till they offered 0% for six years. i also found that i could find the seperate pieces cheaper from online Gm parts stores and Gm performance shops, bought what i liked and thought pick up the rest later. Well we all know what happened with that!! I would not of purchased a GTO without the sap front. it looks to generic without it,just too much like the rest of the GM line! The sap grills are a must have! The sap sets it apart.the rear end design is just to flat/large. hope the reproduction guys start making those rocker panels soon.arty:arty:


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

My info mirrors the Judge's...bought my '06 new in March of 2007!...was in the collection of the dealership's owner but the son (running the place now) said we sell cars, if I wanted it, it was for sale...had the $3300.00 SAP charges on the second sticker...mine was missing the SAP grills...

I can tell you the exhaust is not Corsa but is Magnaflow...and the stuff GM sells with GM part numbers rarely has the manufacturers name on them...my C5 has Corsas and the GTO doesn't sound like it...my truck has Magnaflows and the GTO sounds similar...plus the mufflers and tips are nearly identical between the GTO and my truck...I have the SAP catalog and paperwork and don't see Corsa anywhere on it...as well as the slight resonance from the exhaust which would never happen with a Corsa exhaust...

I got my GTO at a decent price and didn't pay extra for the SAP...acting like I didn't care for it but secretly coveting it all the same...I have been very happy with my GTO purchase and you guys at this place make the experience all the better...now get out and drive!...
Bill


----------

